# to update 9...



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

hi folks! well i'm very pleased with *9* but need to no how to keep update my system? i have all in *binary* i ask here cause didn't see like a section focused on 9 stuff...

is correct
	
	



```
freebsd-update
```
and that's all?

thx and plz don't tell me '9' isn't 4 me...


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 13, 2010)

you need to setup a sup file and follow the instructions in the handbook.


----------



## camelia (Aug 13, 2010)

There is no *binary* update for any /head branch and never will be. You'd have to setup your own updating server for that.


----------



## camelia (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, but you can do a binary upgrade from sysinstall(8).


----------



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

dude...the 'objection' here is i do not wanna to waste another plastic[aka cd]on lifetime


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't really get your objection. What FreeBSD version do you have and which version do you _want_ to have?

FreeBSD 9-CURRENT is a development branch; there are no binary releases of that. If you want to update to that or if you already have it and want to keep it up-to-date, you'll have to perform source update.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 13, 2010)

Just pull down a snapshot iso ( _quo vide_ here e.g.: ftp://ftp2.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ ) and mount it via mdconfig(8).

Alternately, find a site with a full 9.x distribution, and point sysinstall at that.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 13, 2010)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> What FreeBSD version do you have and which version do you _want_ to have?




```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD 9.0-HEAD-20100808-JPSNAP FreeBSD 9.0-HEAD-20100808-JPSNAP #0: Sun Aug  8 03:54:32 UTC 2010     root@build-i386-fbsd-
2.allbsd.org:/usr/obj/i386.i386/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

for now just wanna to keep it up-to-date...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> for now just wanna to keep it up-to-date...


Use csup to update your sources then proceed with building world (and kernel).


----------



## camelia (Aug 13, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> dude...the 'objection' here is i do not wanna to waste another plastic[aka cd]on lifetime


I don't think you have to burn the image. Besides, you can avoid clunky sysinstall(8) and extract directly, e.g.`$  cd 9.0-HEAD-20100813-JPSNAP`
`$ for dist in kernels base games doc info manpages dict; do cd $dist; ./install.sh; done`
Not all distributions (e.g. proflibs, catpages, src, ports) in -disc1.iso are useful. So, you can download only the ones you need.


----------



## camelia (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, but you'll need *src* distribution in order to use mergemaster(8) and extract *base* with --exclude '^./etc' so your configuration in /etc is not overwritten.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 13, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> ```
> $ uname -a
> FreeBSD 9.0-HEAD-20100808-JPSNAP FreeBSD 9.0-HEAD-20100808-JPSNAP #0: Sun Aug  8 03:54:32 UTC 2010     root@build-i386-fbsd-
> 2.allbsd.org:/usr/obj/i386.i386/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
> ...



If your v9 functions without problem, you are good to go
until v9-stable is released, and might cause more problems
than solve them by keeping current, because v9 upon
update is much more prone to breaking than
v8-stable would be.  So by not updating you are
ahead of the game.  I'd just wait until 9-STABLE exists
and upgrade then.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 13, 2010)

*FreeBSD 9-current to csup*

Im prefer compile all, you are learning very good


```
FreeBSD foo.lan 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0: Sat Aug 14 19:58:17 WEST 2010     crabb@foo.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WORLD  amd64
```
How to download sources files for FBSD-9-CURRENT

```
# cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile /root/current-supfile [But you have a standar-supfile]
And edit current-supfile

*default host=cvsup.CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default host=cvsup.de.FreeBSD.org

And delete RELENG_8_0 but, .
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
*default release=cvs tag=.

And download the sources

csup -g -L 2 /root/example-supfile
```

Note: If you secure, update, but you know, current is a other world, with bugs and errors, ever, have you got a backup of system, but "precaution"

If you want subscribe to current freebsd current mailing 

:&


----------

